# 66ers Welcome NBA Celebrities to Tulsa



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TULSA, Okla., August 2, 2006 - The Tulsa 66ers are partnering with Etan Thomas for the Inaugural "Etan Thomas NBA Back-to-School Charity Weekend," benefiting the Community Health Foundation of the Tulsa Health Department. All proceeds raised during the three-day event will benefit the THD "It's All About Kids" program, in partnership with St. Francis Hospital, a certified 501(c)(3) non-profit organization that addresses the needs of the Tulsa schools and community on many levels.

"The Tulsa 66ers are thrilled to team with Etan Thomas in bringing the NBA Celebrity Back-to-School Weekend to fans around Green Country," said team president Joe Berry. "This event is another way the 66ers are extending the NBA experience to Tulsa fans through the D-League."

A Tulsa native and Booker T. Washington High School graduate, Thomas graduated from Syracuse University in 2000 as a two-time Big East Defensive Player of the Year and the university's all-time leader in blocked shots (424). Following his collegiate career Thomas was selected by the Dallas Mavericks in the 2000 NBA Draft and was later acquired by the Washington Wizards in 2001.

More than just an athlete, Thomas is a poet, an activist and an author. In addition, Etan spends his time off the court promoting literacy by visiting and reading to children at area schools.

The NBA Celebrity Weekend tips off with a press conference on Friday, August 4 beginning at 12 p.m. at Expo Square Pavilion. Including Thomas, the press conference will feature Tulsa native John Starks, Lee Mayberry, Shae Seals, and Rod Thompson.

Friday evening features the NBA Night Splash and Concert beginning at 4 p.m. at Big Splash Water Park. Premiering at the concert will be L2, SydeWayz, Roadrunner, Derrick Taylor, and the Tulsa City Soul group, in conjunction with KJamz personality Raven Rush. Thomas and his brother, Julian, will also take center stage as they perform various poetry passages. Plus, one talented author will perform their poetry on stage as KJamz 105.3 FM selects a finalist for their two week poetry contest campaign.

The NBA Basketball Clinic and Basketball Charity Classic will take place on Saturday, August 5. The clinic will benefit children associated with the Tulsa Health Department's "It's All About Kids" program. Following the clinic, NBA celebrities will hoop-it-up against each other in a basketball charity classic at Booker T. Washington high school. Doors will open at 3 p.m. and the game will tipoff at 4 p.m. Tickets are $7 for adults and $4 for children 12 and under. Tickets can be purchased through the Tulsa 66ers office at (918) 585-8444 or at the door on the day of the event.

Sunday, the NBA Back-to-School Charity Weekend will conclude with a Read to Achieve event at Rudisill Public Library from 3-5 p.m. Tulsa 66ers assistant coach Roy Rogers and former 66ers forward Otis George, former NBA players Lee Mayberry, Shae Seals, John Starks, Rod Thompson, along with Etan Thomas and other celebrities, will read and discuss works of poetry with the youth.

The centerpiece of the NBA D-League's community relations platform is the Read to Achieve initiative. As in the NBA and WNBA, Read to Achieve works to promote the love of reading and online literacy and to encourage families and adults to read regularly with young children.

"I am committed to maintaining a connection to my hometown of Tulsa. My determination to continue showcasing and encouraging positive examples of the athletic, literary and educational talents of Tulsa youth is my priority, whether it's on the court or off," said Thomas.


----------

